# Apartment Rental in Rome or Venice



## fluke (Apr 13, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone has had any good experiences in renting apartments in either Rome or Venice?  I have been on the internet searching out a few places but wanted to hear from someone who has already done it.  Thanks.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 14, 2012)

fluke said:


> I was wondering if anyone has had any good experiences in renting apartments in either Rome or Venice?  I have been on the internet searching out a few places but wanted to hear from someone who has already done it.  Thanks.



In the sightings RCI has a LM Venice unit.  

RHC has something in Rome, Mayfair residence.  I had friends that rented in Tuscany but not actually in Rome or Venice.

maybe try vrbo.com


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 14, 2012)

I usually use booking.com to find good hotel prices if I am not timesharing.  I have done apartment rentals in Croatia, St. Petersburg in Russia, and in Budapest with good results, but never tried it in Italy.


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 14, 2012)

We rented an apartment in Rome last November and were very pleased with the experience.


----------



## fluke (Apr 14, 2012)

PStreet1 said:


> We rented an apartment in Rome last November and were very pleased with the experience.



Did you use a specific website or company?  I see multiple websites/services so I was wondering which websites/services people have had good experiences with.


----------



## bobpark56 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Crosti Hotel/Apartments*

Check out...

http://www.crostihotel.it/en/node/15

We stayed here last March (for a very reasonable price) and found it not luxurious, but quite acceptable. The restaurant they own is also good, with special rates for folks staying at either their hotel or their apartments. Be sure to make an appointment, though, as the restaurant can be crowded...especially on a Monday, when many other restaurants are closed.

  --bp


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 14, 2012)

fluke said:


> Did you use a specific website or company?  I see multiple websites/services so I was wondering which websites/services people have had good experiences with.


We rented from VRBO.com.  After we rented, we discovered rave reviews for Giovanna, our landlady on Trip Advisor.com.  As it turned out, they were so right on their reviews of Giovanna that I would rent anything Giovanna told me to.  She took us on a night sight seeing tour of Rome; she told us where to go to shop; she told us where to go to eat; she told us what to see----the list goes on and on.  It was a totally wonderful experience!


----------



## spencersmama (Apr 14, 2012)

Do you want apt rentals, not timeshares?  My friend used http://www.homeaway.com/  last year to book rentals for her family's month long trip to France.  (Her, DH, two teens) I've been checking them out for my trip to Europe next summer.  There are a ton of choices for the cities I'm looking into, so I've been sticking with the ones with multiple great reviews.  We will have me, my DH, 2 teens and my mother.  It looks like I can rent some 2 or 3 bedroom apts for the same price as just one hotel room.


----------



## hibbeln (Apr 15, 2012)

We've rented twice through www.rentalinrome.com while in Rome and once with www.palazzoolivia.it.  I like rental in Rome's photos and videos they have for the flats, as it makes it so you can really tell what they look like.
Check out the site www.slowtrav.com or maybe it's www.slowtravel.com as they have reviews of European apartment rentals.


----------



## hibbeln (Apr 15, 2012)

ooops, that's www.palazzo-olivia.it


----------



## fluke (Apr 15, 2012)

spencersmama said:


> Do you want apt rentals, not timeshares?  My friend used http://www.homeaway.com/  last year to book rentals for her family's month long trip to France.  (Her, DH, two teens) I've been checking them out for my trip to Europe next summer.  There are a ton of choices for the cities I'm looking into, so I've been sticking with the ones with multiple great reviews.  We will have me, my DH, 2 teens and my mother.  It looks like I can rent some 2 or 3 bedroom apts for the same price as just one hotel room.



Yes I am looking at apartment rentals.  Yes I have found the same, the price beats hotels significantly.  I am just a little bit hesitant about renting without solid references.  I am a little concerned about quality.


----------



## fluke (Apr 15, 2012)

Maybe I should add I am looking for a something that could fit 3 adults and 3 kids.


----------



## spencersmama (Apr 15, 2012)

There are plenty of places on the website I mentioned with multiple great reviews.  I have looked at places in Rome myself for next year and have a list of about 10 or so that are possibilities, and i haven't even looked at everything.


----------

